# Final Fantasy 14 - EXPANSION "Heavensward" Frühjahr 2015, neue Rasse, Jobs etc. enthüllt



## Tonkra (18. Oktober 2014)

Nächstes Jahr erscheint das erste kostenpflichtige Addon für FF14. "Heavens Ward" ... heute wurde ein erster CGI Teaser veröffentlicht:
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68CNzwinqlg
 
 
[update]
auch kleine videofetzen ingame:
 
New Zone Preview - Large scale Zone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXqR-Ygg2t4
 
Ishgard City
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gloW53jUBjY
 
 
 
erste Infos von einer Präsentation:
 
Features:
*Level Cap increased to 60* for all jobs and classes.
*Massive New Areas*
*New playable race* LOLJK haha. (Showed slide of bunny race, then a big red X. Did not say what the new race was.)
*New Jobs* (emphasis on the plural)
*All new primals* (emphasis on the plural) including a complete original to XIV.
*New dungeons.
High End Raids*
Airships Galore Free companies will be able to get together and *build* their *own airships*.
*New Gear and Recipes*
and more
*4th City-State: The Holy See of Ishgard*
Over a thousand years of history
ruled by four noble houses.
They worship a god.
Trapped in endless mire of war
Physical separation between privileged and commonfolk.
*New art style*
*New Areas* (showed short video of in game footage)
Goes beyond Coerthas.
*Floating landmasses above clouds*.
Treacherous mountains extending to unexplored reaches beyond Eorzea.
Made a point to *reference FF6 *and floating continent.
Multiple beast-tribe ruled domains.
Hinted at Chocobo forest.
Joked about dailies in some of the images.
 
 
Ishgard als neue Stadt:
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amnie (19. Oktober 2014)

ich find saugeil wie viel potential das ganze jetzt schon hat. ishgard wird definitiv viele möglichkeiten geben und final fantasy fans werden sich natürlich durch diese gesellschaftsteilung an vorherige teile erinnert fühlen (vor allem natürlich der fan-liebling VII, aber nicht nur  )


----------



## Tonkra (27. Oktober 2014)

Neue Infos:

Dark Knight als einer der neuen Jobs. Dark Knight wird ein tank job.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 "Flugmounts".. schwarzer chocobo und Flugschiff, um die fliegenden Landstriche zu erreichen.



Bismarck und Ravana als neue Primaes.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/36138/2144537/Final_Fantasy_14_Heavensward-Fliegende_Reittiere_Dunkelritter_Vanu_Vanu_und_Gnath.html


----------



## Tonkra (22. Dezember 2014)

Neue
*VIDEOS *

Rasse: Au Ra
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exznTZz-u-g[/youtube]

Jobs:
*Dark Knight*
*[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9BdL8AGriw[/youtube]*

*Machanist*
*[youtube]*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMpApi9eFHg[/youtube]

*Astrologe*
*[youtube]*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMbKlCs_6pk*[/youtube]*

*New Mount*
*[youtube]*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zt7CRjkvAo*[/youtube]*



Neuer Raid "Alexander" (Pendant wohl zu Coil dann) und Infos zu den jobs, Collectors Edition von MrHappy zusammengetragen mit Screenshots:
*[youtube]*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqbfHCZcUNQ*[/youtube]*


----------

